# Elm Cabinet 2



## woodbloke (17 Apr 2007)

This is a _*preliminary*_ sketch for the second elm cabinet, Krenovian in style I suppose. The cabinet is panelled at the sides, veneered top and bottom (hand sawn on the bandsaw), solid panelled back, two glass doors at the front about, 560 x 350mm (Golden Section) overall, bicuited together. The stand will have a slight reversed tapered legs, about 30mm at the bottom, 27mm at the top, maybe 25mm or so in the centre. Big front rail, suitably curved and the cabinet will sit on a couple of rails. Joints will be through and wedged as the last one was but may or may not expose and round them over. Height of stand about 700mm.
Comments, as ever, much appreciated. Please be frank, if you think it's going to look ghastly, please say so....not going to sulk or throw teddy out the pram :lol: - Rob


----------



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2007)

Reminds me of Philly's Krenov cabinet - and that is one of my favourite pieces of furniture.

So, i say make it rob!!


----------



## mr (17 Apr 2007)

Looks good to me Rob, in fact looks quite similar to the thing I bought all that Ash for at Yandles the other day although my glass configuration looks a little different. So far the how to bit of the glass is defeating me but that's another story  

Cheers Mike


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Apr 2007)

Rob, Unless my memory is failing, I thought you had done a Krenov style cabinet recently?

PLEASE, PLEASE don't do another! Seriously, I admire your work and Krenov's too for that matter, but the world has enough of his cabinets!

Make anything but that.


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Apr 2007)

Rob, as it's probably going to be in the same room as your other cabinet, I think keeping the design similar, but not identical, is a good idea. Hope the through mortices in the legs will be wedged and shaped in the same way as you did them on the other cabinet - they are a stunning feature, particularly when you see it in the flesh. The only concern I have is the shaped bottom of the legs - it will probably be worth experimenting with some scrap wood. I think the shaping will need to be quite subtle so that they are quite delicate and don't look too clunky.

Really looking forward to this one.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (18 Apr 2007)

Paul - you may be right about the legs. Its going to 'match' the other one so I probably will keep them parallel and quite slim (maybe 25-27mm sq) with some ebony detailing at the bottom, through wedged, exposed and rounded M/T's (I *do* like them) I've been drawing it out to scale this morning and it's only when you start to do that do you see where the initial rough sketches fall down, re proportions. The wide front rail looks hideous and will be replaced by two narrower rails front and rear with the same at the sides, all fairly high up near the cabinet. By a remarkable coincidence  :wink: the space from the floor to the lowest front rail forms an exact Golden Rectangle which is the same size as the cabinet. The double doors also look too bulky and I've replaced them with a single door...I've also managed to source a couple of bits of elm for the top and bottom of the door rails with a curve to the grain so I'm hoping the whole thing will look quite elegant - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (18 Apr 2007)

Having finished me coffee and got back to the drawing board, I liked the look of the reverse tapered legs and have just finished the scale drawing (1:5) as shown below:






I need to draw it out full size now on some whiteboard to work out the final details, tho' I still may change my mind about the legs when I see it full size.
Paul - very good idea tho' to make a mock up of the legs before the real thing - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Apr 2007)

Yes, that's looking much better. I think you are right about that curved front rail. The two narrower, straight ones are much more in proportion with the sizes of the pieces used for the door. I think this one's going to be another cracker  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

